# Multimedia (Video)wiedergabe mit php



## miraculix66 (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte eine webseite erstellen die nur "localhost" benutz wird, diese Seite sollte einen mediaplayer, playlist, eingabe weiteren songnummer darstellen. Folgender html ist mir bekannt: 

<? 
echo "<form action=$PHP_SELF methode=post>"; 
echo "<input type=hidden name=DAT value=\".DAT\">"; 
echo "<input type=text name=datei><br><input type=submit value=send></form>"; 
?> 
<OBJECT ID="MediaPlayer" classid="CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95" 
CODEBASE="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=6,4,5,715" 
width="500" height="500" standby="Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components..." 
type="application/x-oleobject"> 
<? 
echo "<PARAM NAME=FileName VALUE=\"/VCD/000100/$datei$DAT\">"; 
?> 
<PARAM NAME="TransparentAtStart" Value="true"> 
<PARAM NAME="AutoStart" Value="true"> 
<PARAM NAME="AnimationatStart" Value="true"> 
<PARAM NAME="ShowStatusBar" Value="false"> 
<PARAM NAME="ShowControls" Value="true"> 
<PARAM NAME="AutoSize" Value="true"> 
<param name="FullSize" value="true"> 
<PARAM NAME="DisplaySize" Value="true"> 
<PARAM NAME="ShowAudioControls" Value="false"> 
<PARAM NAME="ShowPositionControls" Value="false"> 
<Embed type="video/avi" 
pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/Downloads/Contents/Products/MediaPlayer/" 
src="/VCD/000110/01.DAT" Name="MediaPlayer" width="500" height="500"> 
</embed></OBJECT> 

Mit der eingabe wird diese dateiname in den "param filename" übergeben und der Player spielt diese datei sofort ab. 

  Wie jedoch eine Playlist geschrieben wird, so das diese dateien abgespielt werden , dass ist die  

Alle Files die gespeichert werden 
C:/VCD/000100/ = VCD ganze CD oder DVD ca. 9 Video 
C:/VCD/000110/01.DAT = ein Video 
C:/VCD/000120/ = weitere cd 

also mit einer Eingabe von 00011001 sollte diese an einen Playlist gesendet werden und gespielt werden. die weiteren eingaben werden so an die playlist gesendet und werden dann gespielt. 


Sory leute, es ist etwas viel ich fand leider keine Infos oder gar hilfe. Ich hoffe es weiss jemand hier hilfe ...

Bedanke mich für eure hilfe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Juli 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Also mit PHP kannst Du nichts abspielen da PHP nur serverseitig arbeitet.
Mit HTML kannst Du Multimedia-Daten einbinden und, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ueber JavaScript steuern.
Ansonsten waere Flash auch noch eine Moeglichkeit.
Da ich annehme, dass es Dir in erster Linie erstmal darum geht die Daten einzubinden schiebe ich den Thread mal in's HTML-Forum.

Weiterhin moechte ich Dich darum bitten etwas mehr auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung und auch auf die Rechtschreibung zu achten.
Ansonsten wuensche ich Dir hier auf tutorials.de natuerlich viel Spass und viel Erfolg.


----------

